# DTG East Coast



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Not only did I feel like I needed to support the East Coast after looking at the West Coast post for a couple of days, I was wondering if there might be anyone near Danville, Va/Greensboro, NC area with a DTG printer? I might need some help with outsourcing some jobs and would like to see one in action without traveling too far.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

don at swf east would help you find the right person.

[email protected]

tom


----------



## ohbrother (Jan 30, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Not only did I feel like I needed to support the East Coast after looking at the West Coast post for a couple of days, I was wondering if there might be anyone near Danville, Va/Greensboro, NC area with a DTG printer? I might need some help with outsourcing some jobs and would like to see one in action without traveling too far.


Depends on your definition of 'near' I suppose, but we are in Eatonton, GA (about 340 mi from Greensboro). I'm sure you can find something closer, but if not we'd be happy to show you a Brother GT-541 in action.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I know there are T-jet distributors and users in your area, you can find a list of all the distributors for the t-jet at screenprinters.net


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Call Brad at Axiom America. They sell DTG machines and are located in North Carolina. He should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## hsodezign (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, I am in need of a Direct to garment printer company on the East Coast..MD, NY, NJ, WV, VA, PA, NC, SC, MA....to print on dark colored tee-shirts (100) and I will suppy the tee-shirts...LAT round collar. Also, I really need the image size printed around 14 x 16 ...and it would be AWESOME if the colors POP of the shirt!!!! lol 
thank you!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

If you do not get a reply, feel free to call me and I can ask some of our customers to to see if they can help.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

If I had my DTG id let you Know... maybe in another year...


----------



## hsodezign (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay awesome I will get back to you on that @kevrokr...thanks mustangFWL


----------

